# Carter Enterprises Contest for Archerytalk'ers



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

*Atension * 

To the person that comes up with the Best advertisement slogan using most or all the Carter Release Names in it, they will get their pick of any ONE RELEASE from Carter Enterprises

Let the next Revolution in Carter Enterprises advertising start here on Archerytalk ! 

Jerry will decide the winning Slogan!

Contest will end March 1st, 2010



The Hood said:


> Attraction
> Squeeze Me
> Revolution
> Evolution
> ...


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Please add any Carter names you can remember for this contest



Rolo said:


> I think there was a Bighorn and his baby brother...and the RX twins...with the new Whisper in the wind...getting Lucky, and trying to be Like Mike...





Dado said:


> Here, let me try, even though English language isn't my native "tongue"
> 
> _Now listen here what somebody *whisper*ed me the other day:
> Don't try to just *Squeeze *the darn trigger
> ...


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh boy.....*

I'm in on this one!:wink:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

IdahoCowboy said:


> I'm in on this one!:wink:


Most Archers own 5 Carters and want another one:thumbs_up 


with a little thinking you can add to your arsenal


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*My first try......*

Whether you have an ATTRACTION to the TARGET scene, or a SENSATION for BACKSTRAP, Carter Enterprises has the release for the BIG KID or GORILLA in you! Most thought a MINI EVOLUTION would bring about a REVOLUTION, but a full EVOLUTION, brought about the SOLUTION! Carter dropped the HAMMER and has the RX to cure your INSATIABLE CHOCOLATE ADDICTION, and if your LUCKY, they may WHISPER…….CHOCOLATE LITE! If your looking for SOMETHING, the HOLE THING, maybe you’re a WILDE THING, check Carter out. Heck they can even re-kindle the EMBER if you’re an OLD THING! Isn’t that just 2 SPECIAL! So somebody SQUEEZE ME on my PINKY FINGER ……why you ask… JUST B_CUZ they have a release for everyone! And they even have one that FITS ME TOO!!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

This is the best one I've read so far:wink:

I sent it to Jerry


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

*if it's going into print, less is more.*

Carter...The ONLY SOLUTION for the INSATIABLE TARGET SENSATION that FITS ME
EVOLUTION is the ATTRACTION
JUST B-CUZ
REVOLUTION is an ADDICTION​
p.s cheaters never win, and winners never cheat, no copy-cats.:wink:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

> =Sprung;1056979581
> p.s cheaters never win, and winners never cheat, no copy-cats.:wink:


Off the Carter website



> Frequently Asked Questions
> We get asked a lot of questions and have tried to answer the most common ones here. If we have not provided an answer to your particular question, just send us an email or call us and we will do our best to give you the information you are seeking.
> 
> And no question is too lame. OKAY, some are but we won't act like it is and will cheerfully give you an honest answer. We've trained for this.


*I have faith that Jerry will ask April to check all these:wink:*


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

The Solution to your release needs


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> The Solution to your release needs
> 
> View attachment 722763


I thought we were suppost to think OUTSIDE THE BOX:wink:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

what do you expect......I sit in a cube all day.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

*If you enter something

any and everything posted here 

you will be giving Carter Enterprises permission to use*


Just so there's no copyright lawyers invol:wink:ved


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> what do you expect......I sit in a cube all day.


You need to get out more:darkbeer::wink:


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok here goes:

If your ONLY ATTRACTION to the INSATIABLE sport of archery is to find the SOLUTION or SENSATION to HAMMER the TARGET so that you feel like the BIG KID on the block or the GORILLA of the jungle and you have the burning EMBER in you that WHISPERs you are the WILDE THING then Carter Releases are for you. Carter releases will help REVOLUTIONize your ATENSION to the fine details of a clean surprise release the will say SQUEEZE ME JUST B-CUZ I must be dreaming this HOLE THING.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

CARTER RELEASES: 
The BIG KIDs on the archery scene.JUST B CUZ they cause an INSATIABLE ATTRACTION at the TARGET line,sort of like a CHOCOLATE ADDICTION, where the ONLY cures are TWO LITTLE things,a RX from doctor CARTER who had the SOLUTION to the competitive archery REVOLUTION and a HAMMER that looks like a WILDE THING but nails the center spot with such ease that there is no need for TWO SHOTs, you don't need to get LUCKY to become a pro LIKE MIKE,just get yourself a COLBY,ATENSION,or an EMBER to light up the night.Then you will see that CARTER makes the HOLE THING so easy, you will be as happy as a GORILLA can be, so happy that you might even SQUEEZE ME.So whether you have been around since the EVOLUTION,like alot of OLD THINGs or you are a newbie on the scene go buy yourself a CARTER and see what a SENSATION it will bring.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

*Here goes*

*CARTER RELEASES *

The *WHISPER* is *SQUEEZE ME *for a great *SENSATION* and an *ATTRACTION*. You can *HAMMER* a target *JUST B-CUZ *or get some *BACKSTRAP*'s to feed your *EVOLUTION* with a great *SOLUTION*. The *HOLE THING *makes me feel *2SPECIAL*. I love my *CHOC-LITE *but my true love is *CHOC ADDICTION.*


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

*Here's mine:*

*Atension*:
Is your thirst for success *Insatiable*?
Archery is *2 special* not to choose the best...
Whether you need that *Quickie* fix...or you are in for the long haul...Carter has the *Rx*!

Do not *Whisper*, but rather scream out...for the *revolution* is here and we are the *solution* to your *Target Addiction*...if you have *One shot*, make it Carter, if you have *2 shot*s...make it carter and be the *Hammer*

Be part of the *Next Sensation*!
We are *Evolution*...
We are *the Only*...
We are:
*Carter Enterprises*


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I just want to add to mine:

*Atension*:
Is your thirst for success *Insatiable*?
Archery is *2 special* not to choose the best...
Whether you need that *Quickie* fix...or you are in for the long haul...Carter has the *Rx*!

Do not *Whisper*, but rather scream out...for the *Revolution* is here and we are the *Solution* to your *Target Addiction*...if you have *One shot*, make it Carter, if you have *2 shot*s, make it Carter...
*Just B-Cuz* what counts is your next shot

make it Carter and be the *Hammer*, 
be the main *Attraction*
be the *Wilde Thing*
be the *Hole Thing*
be *Something*

Be part of the next *Sensation*!
We are *Evolution*...
We are *the Only*...
We are:
*Carter Enterprises*


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

:thumbs_up

Looking good!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I use *Backstaps* to calm my *Chocolate Addiction* *Just-B-Cuz* its the *Only Solution*to not go and shoot my *Carter Release Aids*.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Wow*



alaz said:


> I just want to add to mine:
> 
> *Atension*:
> Is your thirst for success *Insatiable*?
> ...


*I dont even want to compete with that one....you took some of the words right out of my mouth...great slogan dude...I guess I have to vote for this guy....good work dude....*


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks...:smile:
but there is still a lot left to Feb!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*runner up maybe....*

Ladies and gentlemen
wont you bring your * Atension* to me:
Is your Hunger to be the best *Insatiable*?
Archery is *2 special* to be a spectators sport...
Whether you need the *Solution* or want to *Whisper it Fits me*..or have your friends say it *Fits Me Too*..know that a *Revolution* is on the horizon....*Just B-Cuz* you have a *Target Addiction* doesnt mean you cant have a *Chocolate Addiction* too !! 
Shoot a *Carter* and drop the *Hammer* do *Something *get the *Wilde Thing* out of you and make the *Hole Thing* a *Sensation* !! We are the *Only* name in releases....we are the *Evolution* of archery .... we are.....


*Carter* Enterprises.


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*iwuld happily take second to your awesome slogan*



alaz said:


> thanks...:smile:
> but there is still a lot left to Feb!


*dude when I saw your slogan...I was like should i post this or not ?..lol....you say it all and better than I did for sure.


Good job...and best of luck to anyone that may outdo that one....Great job Alaz.!!!!*


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

V.A.S.A said:


> *dude when I saw your slogan...I was like should i post this or not ?..lol....you say it all and better than I did for sure.
> 
> 
> Good job...and best of luck to anyone that may outdo that one....Great job Alaz.!!!!*


Hey,
Great minds think a like..:smile:


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Is your archery release an OLD THING you are shooting JUST B_CUZ it is the ONLY thing you have ever used to get your BACKSTRAP? Do you have an ATTRACTION to WILDE THINGS or just want SOMETHING different? Thanks to Carter Enterprises there is an EVOLUTION, no wait a REVOLUTION to the World of Archery both TARGET and hunting. The WHISPER you hear is the SOLUTION to what releases have lacked. The BIG KIDs in the archery world have left the other companies with a bad case of LOCKJAW their new releases are 2SPECIAL, they have created a new SENSATION that is as hot as an EMBER and as tempting as a CHOCALTE ADDICTION. Carter has put special ATENSION in to the making of models that cover the HOLE THING. So whether you are new to archery or just want a release that FITS ME TOO. Check out the releases from Carter Archery. They are stronger than a HAMMER and tougher than a GORILLA. If you are one of those INSATIABLE archers that always want more you will find it with Carter! So go ahead and wrap our PINKY FINGER around a release that calls out to you to SQUEEZE ME. You will find 2LITTLE things when you buy Carter, quality and loyalty, the quality you want and the loyalty you deserve. Buy the best Buy Carter!!!!!


Here is mine!


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Revolutioniz*e the *insatiable ember* in your shooting skills with a Carter, whether you want to *Hammer* X’s on your *Target* or fill your freezer with *Backstraps*, Carter is the *Only Solution* you need.

Carter: *Just B Cuz *you want to be the best.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

We need a Solution that fits me, just b-cuz Im a sweet thing......lol


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

How about a computer screen that says "Carter Just A Click Away" and on the screen each release will be an icon with the name under it.You'll be giving the impression that if you want to own a Carter release it is as easy as clicking on the icon.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Here is my go, the KIDS helped me with it!!!!*

When I get the *Sensation* to take my *2little, 2Special, Big Kids* out to the *Big Kids 3D* all they can think about is *Carter*. *Colby* and *Ember* have an *Attraction* to the *Evolution* and *Revolution* that can *Only* be *Carter*. As I *Whisper* the *Solution* into their ears; I just can’t help to be *Insatiable* for them to win. As they shoot at *Somethings, Wilde things, Old Things, Gorillas*, and sometimes they miss the *Hole Thing, Colby* will look at me and say, “When I *Squeeze* with my *Pinky Finger* to drop the *Hammer* on my *Chocolate Addiction Lite*, I love how it shoots *Just B-Cuz* it *Fits Me Too*. 
*Carter* the new age of present and future *Back Strap Hunters!*​


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

CARTER releases are the best JUST B CUZ they pay more ATENSION than all the rest.It doesn't matter if you're a SENSATIONal TARGET pro LIKE MIKE,a hunter staring at the EMBER coals of a campfire wondering if you will have BIGHORN BACKSTRAPs for dinner tomorrow night,a BIG KID looking to become the next big SENSATION in LUCKY Las Vegas at the main ATTRACTION,or ONLY a dad with an INSATIABLE desire to spend a REVOLUTIONary evening shooting your bow with your young son by your side who is holding his toy GORILLA while WHISPERing"dad when can i get a release that FITS ME TOO."CARTER makes the releases that pass all of these tests.Quality is second to none,just look at what the COLBY,CHOCOLATE-LITE,
EVOLUTION,and HAMMER have done.CARTERS' triggers are so crisp and smooth you cannot believe all of the WILDE THINGS you're able to achieve,so you go to your doctor to tell him about the HOLE THING.He grabs your PINKY FINGER and says SQUEEZE ME.Then he goes and gets SOMETHINGs and says here is TWO LITTLE things that should do.Here is TWO SHOTs and a RX that will take care of an OLD THING like you.As for looks the CARTERS shine there too.They are TWO SPECIAL to be ignored, so don't be floored when you take a peek at a LOCKJAW,STRAPLESS,BK HUNTER,or a CHOCOLATE ADDICTION because then you will know this statement is not fiction.So theres the facts,now you know,CARTER ENTERPRISES is the ONLY way to go.


----------



## DavidJHardy (Nov 20, 2008)

So crisp you'll wanna eat it!


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

*first try*

Can we Have your ATENSION please,

Do you want to be a SENSATION LIKE MIKE HAMMERing the TARGET or are you 2SPECIAL to not hear the WHISPERs and feel that INSATIABLE desire to be the MAIN ATTRACTION on your EVOLUTION to be the ONLY one standing after the REVOLUTION.

JUST BCUZ you don't have the SOLUTION doesn't mean you need to X-IT the scene. Pick up a HAMMER and be a WILDE THING.

Carter Enterprises


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

call it what it is,ultimatereleases for ultimate shots,becuse you deserve the best


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

*Evolution* is *Insatiable*. It cannot be stopped; it is as relentless as Thor's *Hammer*. Just as humanity sprang from the *Embers* of the apes and *Gorillas*, so does the evolution of archery progress from *Old Things* to *Something* new. For centuries man used his fingers to draw the bowstring until the *Revolution* of the modern release became the archer's greatest *Attraction*. Like a *Whisper* in his ear from a muse, it cried out, "The *Only Solution * for perfect arrow flight is a release", and today, no release creates the *Sensation* that a Carter release creates. Today you can shout that your Carter release *Fits Me Too*, when you loose an arrow at your next *Target* or savor the *Backstraps* from your next bowkill. Start your own *Mini-Evolution *in your own world of archery or bowhunting- shoot a Carter. *Just B-Cuz*! Close your eyes and you will hear the voice as it sings, "*Squeeze Me*!" Feel like the *Big Kid *on the block again as you watch arrow after arrow stack in the X-ring. 

Carter- The Revolution in Release Evolution.


----------



## pass thru 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

*here you go..*

Carter relaese's are the some what of a MINI EVOLUTION no wait there are the EVOLUTION when your in need of the perfect reelease SOLUTION. Using them is a fatal ATTRACTION , the SENSATION draws your ATENSION there so WHISPER quiet and built like a GORILLA . Hunting with them will put the BACK-STRAP on your plate. For target shooting there just 2SPECIAL every BIG KID should have one JUST B-CUZ . I shot the CHOC-LITE and the CHOC-ADDICTION just FITS ME TO. There strong enough to be hit with a HAMMER but ONLY someone that was INSATIABLE would ever do such a thing. I would have LOCKJAW seeing such a thing ,these release in the archery world are hotter then the EMBERS of a burning fire.They make yor PINKY FINGER shake with joy the HOLE THING is SOMETHING that 2LITTLES you it just makes some of those other release's feel like the OLD THINGS . One time I was at a BIG KID 3D and a person came up and SQUEEZE ME and wanted to teel me this story of this great hunter know only as BK HUNTER they went on and on about this archer and all i could say is I know all the greatest only shoot a CARTER..


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

we evolved into the best, one shot at a time


----------



## wilsonjvl (Jan 19, 2009)

here are a few.


Be part of the ATTRACTION to the SENSATION of the EVOLUTION of REVOLUTION it’s the ONLY SOLUTION, WHISPER to the TARGET and SQUEEZE ME 



EVOLUTION is the ONLY SOLUTION to the TARGET ATTRACTION so join the CARTER REVOLUTION



JUST B-CUZ the CHOCOLATE ADDICTION FITS ME TOO



SQUEEZE ME to feel the EVOLUTION of the ONLY SOLUTION


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I have this *Attraction* for Carter Releases. It is like having a *Chocolate Addiction*. Being a *Big Kid*, I’d like to try them all *Just B-Cuz*, but there seems to be *2Little* time. Like a *Wilde Thing *with *Lockjaw*, I have an *Insatiable* desire to *Hammer* the *Target* or collect a *Backstrap* for dinner. And going Back-*Strapless* is NOT an option. The *Only Solution *to the *Gorilla* sitting on my shoulders is somewhat of a *Revolution*. By getting away from the *Old Things *and finding *Something* that catches my *Atension*, with Carter releases I will start my own *Evolution*. The *Sensation* I feel is like an *Ember* glowing and *2Special* to put into words. And just *Like Mike*, my Carter release *Fits Me Too*. The *Hole Thing *about Carter releases is that they *Whisper* to me. They say “*Squeeze Me*”! I’m *Lucky* to own three, and I’ll often sneak down to the basement for a *Quickie* practice session.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Getting a lot of good ones for Jerry


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Looking Good



IdahoCowboy said:


> Whether you have an ATTRACTION to the TARGET scene, or a SENSATION for BACKSTRAP, Carter Enterprises has the release for the BIG KID or GORILLA in you! Most thought a MINI EVOLUTION would bring about a REVOLUTION, but a full EVOLUTION, brought about the SOLUTION! Carter dropped the HAMMER and has the RX to cure your INSATIABLE CHOCOLATE ADDICTION, and if your LUCKY, they may WHISPER…….CHOCOLATE LITE! If your looking for SOMETHING, the HOLE THING, maybe you’re a WILDE THING, check Carter out. Heck they can even re-kindle the EMBER if you’re an OLD THING! Isn’t that just 2 SPECIAL! So somebody SQUEEZE ME on my PINKY FINGER ……why you ask… JUST B_CUZ they have a release for everyone! And they even have one that FITS ME TOO!!!!





Sprung said:


> Carter...The ONLY SOLUTION for the INSATIABLE TARGET SENSATION that FITS ME
> EVOLUTION is the ATTRACTION
> JUST B-CUZ
> REVOLUTION is an ADDICTION​
> p.s cheaters never win, and winners never cheat, no copy-cats.:wink:





McDawg said:


> Ok here goes:
> 
> If your ONLY ATTRACTION to the INSATIABLE sport of archery is to find the SOLUTION or SENSATION to HAMMER the TARGET so that you feel like the BIG KID on the block or the GORILLA of the jungle and you have the burning EMBER in you that WHISPERs you are the WILDE THING then Carter Releases are for you. Carter releases will help REVOLUTIONize your ATENSION to the fine details of a clean surprise release the will say SQUEEZE ME JUST B-CUZ I must be dreaming this HOLE THING.





lunkerbuster said:


> CARTER RELEASES:
> The BIG KIDs on the archery scene.JUST B CUZ they cause an INSATIABLE ATTRACTION at the TARGET line,sort of like a CHOCOLATE ADDICTION, where the ONLY cures are TWO LITTLE things,a RX from doctor CARTER who had the SOLUTION to the competitive archery REVOLUTION and a HAMMER that looks like a WILDE THING but nails the center spot with such ease that there is no need for TWO SHOTs, you don't need to get LUCKY to become a pro LIKE MIKE,just get yourself a COLBY,ATENSION,or an EMBER to light up the night.Then you will see that CARTER makes the HOLE THING so easy, you will be as happy as a GORILLA can be, so happy that you might even SQUEEZE ME.So whether you have been around since the EVOLUTION,like alot of OLD THINGs or you are a newbie on the scene go buy yourself a CARTER and see what a SENSATION it will bring.





B.Hunt said:


> *CARTER RELEASES *
> 
> The *WHISPER* is *SQUEEZE ME *for a great *SENSATION* and an *ATTRACTION*. You can *HAMMER* a target *JUST B-CUZ *or get some *BACKSTRAP*'s to feed your *EVOLUTION* with a great *SOLUTION*. The *HOLE THING *makes me feel *2SPECIAL*. I love my *CHOC-LITE *but my true love is *CHOC ADDICTION.*





alaz said:


> *Atension*:
> Is your thirst for success *Insatiable*?
> Archery is *2 special* not to choose the best...
> Whether you need that *Quickie* fix...or you are in for the long haul...Carter has the *Rx*!
> ...





alaz said:


> I just want to add to mine:
> 
> *Atension*:
> Is your thirst for success *Insatiable*?
> ...





corpralbarn said:


> I use *Backstaps* to calm my *Chocolate Addiction* *Just-B-Cuz* its the *Only Solution*to not go and shoot my *Carter Release Aids*.





V.A.S.A said:


> Ladies and gentlemen
> wont you bring your * Atension* to me:
> Is your Hunger to be the best *Insatiable*?
> Archery is *2 special* to be a spectators sport...
> ...





BlueRibbon1 said:


> Is your archery release an OLD THING you are shooting JUST B_CUZ it is the ONLY thing you have ever used to get your BACKSTRAP? Do you have an ATTRACTION to WILDE THINGS or just want SOMETHING different? Thanks to Carter Enterprises there is an EVOLUTION, no wait a REVOLUTION to the World of Archery both TARGET and hunting. The WHISPER you hear is the SOLUTION to what releases have lacked. The BIG KIDs in the archery world have left the other companies with a bad case of LOCKJAW their new releases are 2SPECIAL, they have created a new SENSATION that is as hot as an EMBER and as tempting as a CHOCALTE ADDICTION. Carter has put special ATENSION in to the making of models that cover the HOLE THING. So whether you are new to archery or just want a release that FITS ME TOO. Check out the releases from Carter Archery. They are stronger than a HAMMER and tougher than a GORILLA. If you are one of those INSATIABLE archers that always want more you will find it with Carter! So go ahead and wrap our PINKY FINGER around a release that calls out to you to SQUEEZE ME. You will find 2LITTLE things when you buy Carter, quality and loyalty, the quality you want and the loyalty you deserve. Buy the best Buy Carter!!!!!
> 
> 
> Here is mine!





wsbark01 said:


> When I get the *Sensation* to take my *2little, 2Special, Big Kids* out to the *Big Kids 3D* all they can think about is *Carter*. *Colby* and *Ember* have an *Attraction* to the *Evolution* and *Revolution* that can *Only* be *Carter*. As I *Whisper* the *Solution* into their ears; I just can’t help to be *Insatiable* for them to win. As they shoot at *Somethings, Wilde things, Old Things, Gorillas*, and sometimes they miss the *Hole Thing, Colby* will look at me and say, “When I *Squeeze* with my *Pinky Finger* to drop the *Hammer* on my *Chocolate Addiction Lite*, I love how it shoots *Just B-Cuz* it *Fits Me Too*.
> *Carter* the new age of present and future *Back Strap Hunters!*​





lunkerbuster said:


> CARTER releases are the best JUST B CUZ they pay more ATENSION than all the rest.It doesn't matter if you're a SENSATIONal TARGET pro LIKE MIKE,a hunter staring at the EMBER coals of a campfire wondering if you will have BIGHORN BACKSTRAPs for dinner tomorrow night,a BIG KID looking to become the next big SENSATION in LUCKY Las Vegas at the main ATTRACTION,or ONLY a dad with an INSATIABLE desire to spend a REVOLUTIONary evening shooting your bow with your young son by your side who is holding his toy GORILLA while WHISPERing"dad when can i get a release that FITS ME TOO."CARTER makes the releases that pass all of these tests.Quality is second to none,just look at what the COLBY,CHOCOLATE-LITE,
> EVOLUTION,and HAMMER have done.CARTERS' triggers are so crisp and smooth you cannot believe all of the WILDE THINGS you're able to achieve,so you go to your doctor to tell him about the HOLE THING.He grabs your PINKY FINGER and says SQUEEZE ME.Then he goes and gets SOMETHINGs and says here is TWO LITTLE things that should do.Here is TWO SHOTs and a RX that will take care of an OLD THING like you.As for looks the CARTERS shine there too.They are TWO SPECIAL to be ignored, so don't be floored when you take a peek at a LOCKJAW,STRAPLESS,BK HUNTER,or a CHOCOLATE ADDICTION because then you will know this statement is not fiction.So theres the facts,now you know,CARTER ENTERPRISES is the ONLY way to go.





Twiztd1 said:


> Can we Have your ATENSION please,
> 
> Do you want to be a SENSATION LIKE MIKE HAMMERing the TARGET or are you 2SPECIAL to not hear the WHISPERs and feel that INSATIABLE desire to be the MAIN ATTRACTION on your EVOLUTION to be the ONLY one standing after the REVOLUTION.
> 
> ...





beast said:


> call it what it is,ultimatereleases for ultimate shots,becuse you deserve the best





BDHUNTR said:


> *Evolution* is *Insatiable*. It cannot be stopped; it is as relentless as Thor's *Hammer*. Just as humanity sprang from the *Embers* of the apes and *Gorillas*, so does the evolution of archery progress from *Old Things* to *Something* new. For centuries man used his fingers to draw the bowstring until the *Revolution* of the modern release became the archer's greatest *Attraction*. Like a *Whisper* in his ear from a muse, it cried out, "The *Only Solution * for perfect arrow flight is a release", and today, no release creates the *Sensation* that a Carter release creates. Today you can shout that your Carter release *Fits Me Too*, when you loose an arrow at your next *Target* or savor the *Backstraps* from your next bowkill. Start your own *Mini-Evolution *in your own world of archery or bowhunting- shoot a Carter. *Just B-Cuz*! Close your eyes and you will hear the voice as it sings, "*Squeeze Me*!" Feel like the *Big Kid *on the block again as you watch arrow after arrow stack in the X-ring.
> 
> Carter- The Revolution in Release Evolution.





pass thru 2 said:


> Carter relaese's are the some what of a MINI EVOLUTION no wait there are the EVOLUTION when your in need of the perfect reelease SOLUTION. Using them is a fatal ATTRACTION , the SENSATION draws your ATENSION there so WHISPER quiet and built like a GORILLA . Hunting with them will put the BACK-STRAP on your plate. For target shooting there just 2SPECIAL every BIG KID should have one JUST B-CUZ . I shot the CHOC-LITE and the CHOC-ADDICTION just FITS ME TO. There strong enough to be hit with a HAMMER but ONLY someone that was INSATIABLE would ever do such a thing. I would have LOCKJAW seeing such a thing ,these release in the archery world are hotter then the EMBERS of a burning fire.They make yor PINKY FINGER shake with joy the HOLE THING is SOMETHING that 2LITTLES you it just makes some of those other release's feel like the OLD THINGS . One time I was at a BIG KID 3D and a person came up and SQUEEZE ME and wanted to teel me this story of this great hunter know only as BK HUNTER they went on and on about this archer and all i could say is I know all the greatest only shoot a CARTER..





beast said:


> we evolved into the best, one shot at a time





wilsonjvl said:


> here are a few.
> 
> 
> Be part of the ATTRACTION to the SENSATION of the EVOLUTION of REVOLUTION it’s the ONLY SOLUTION, WHISPER to the TARGET and SQUEEZE ME
> ...





hdracer said:


> I have this *Attraction* for Carter Releases. It is like having a *Chocolate Addiction*. Being a *Big Kid*, I’d like to try them all *Just B-Cuz*, but there seems to be *2Little* time. Like a *Wilde Thing *with *Lockjaw*, I have an *Insatiable* desire to *Hammer* the *Target* or collect a *Backstrap* for dinner. And going Back-*Strapless* is NOT an option. The *Only Solution *to the *Gorilla* sitting on my shoulders is somewhat of a *Revolution*. By getting away from the *Old Things *and finding *Something* that catches my *Atension*, with Carter releases I will start my own *Evolution*. The *Sensation* I feel is like an *Ember* glowing and *2Special* to put into words. And just *Like Mike*, my Carter release *Fits Me Too*. The *Hole Thing *about Carter releases is that they *Whisper* to me. They say “*Squeeze Me*”! I’m *Lucky* to own three, and I’ll often sneak down to the basement for a *Quickie* practice session.


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

*Carter* is a burning *Ember* of *Attraction*, The *Only* *Solution* to a *Insatiable* *Sensation*. A *Whisper* of *Evolution* of a *Revolution* that screams just *Squeeze Me*!

like to keep it short and sweet.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> The Solution to your release needs
> 
> View attachment 722763


and this one



> Originally Posted by Dado
> Here, let me try, even though English language isn't my native "tongue"
> 
> Now listen here what somebody whispered me the other day:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't let Kermit be the only BIG KID with a PINKY FINGER, give her your own MINI EVOL SENSATION. Give her a "CARTER", JUST B_CUZ you can!!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Mr. Pain said:


> Don't let Kermit be the only BIG KID with a PINKY FINGER, give her your own MINI EVOL SENSATION. Give her a "CARTER", JUST B_CUZ you can!!!!


Now that one is* HOT!!!*


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

*How about*

"squeeze me hole thing with your pinky finger" haha


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

CARTER
The Release of Champions
When ONLY your very best will do.Your CARTER
is always there for you.They are the SOLUTION
to your TARGET panic's EVOLUTIONS.So go ahead
start your own REVOLUTION,shock the nation with
a SENSATION. 
It's your TARGET.....HAMMER it!


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm so sorry for the delay guys but Vegas has me a little behind. we have gone over the list and here are ALL the names from the last 20 years... Wow...

Attraction, Squeeze Me, Revolution, Evolution, Mini Evolution, Only, Solution, Solution 2, Solution 2.5, Solution 2.75, Solution 3, Colby, Revenger, Atension, Whisper, Sensation, Hammer, Ember 1, Ember 2, Chocolate Lite, Just Cuz, Just B-Cuz, Fits Me, Fits Me Too, Insatiable, Insatiable 2, Insatiable 3, Chocolate Addiction, Target 4, Target 3, Target Master, Target Master 2, Fat Boy, Big Kid, Bid Kid 3D, BK Target, BK Hunter, Hunter, Teen Thing, Teen 3D, Lockjaw, Lockjaw 2000, Cheap Shot, One Shot, Two Shot, Sweet Thing, Quickie 1 Plus, Quickie 2 Plus, Rx1, Rx2, Lucky, Like Mike, BK Hunter, Hunter, Gorilla, Backstrap, 2 Special, 2 Little, Same Old Thing, Wilde Thing, Little Thing, Something, Hole Thing, Hole Thing 3, Hole Thing 2000, Grip, Strapless, X-It.

Its a few... have fun everybody.


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

*enter mine as*

Let the release be the answer.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

The _sensation_ of sending and arrow through from the air is an _attraction_; quiet and lethal, only a slight _whisper_ can be heard by the keen ear. With grace and power the slight arc comes to an abrupt halt, _hammer_ing the _target_, violently wobbling for a short moment until standing horizontally at _atension_, the shaft burying deeply like a hot _ember_ into the _target_. 

Perfection distant...

The only _solution_ is to draw, and repeat; succumb to the _insatiable_ desire to become better. The _evolution_ has taken you hostage, the _attraction_ to perfection like a _big kid’s chocolate addiction_.

However, _just b-cuz_ the freezer is full of _backstraps_ doesn’t mean you won’t crave more; the _sensation_ you cannot escape…just one more arrow.

The mystical flight of the arrow...fueled by Carter Enterprises


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

.....she WHISPERS, COLBY, I'm INSATIABLE JUST B CUZ the SOLUTION to my ATTRACTION to you started with an EMBER and grew into something BIG KID. The ONLY reason I let her SQUEEZE ME is the GORILLA WILDE THING SENSATION I get. So I temp her with CHOC-LITE on my PINKY FINGER as the TARGET for her CHOCOLATE ADDICTION. This HOLE THING would have never happened to this BIG KID 3D if he hadn't brought about this 2 SPECIAL,
HAMMER down, 
LOCKJAW, 
eat your BACKSTRAP, 
slap yo momma 
REVOLUTION
from 
CARTER


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

It's March 5th. Did anyone win????


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

TTT

Any word yet?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

BDHUNTR said:


> TTT
> 
> Any word yet?


I am curious as well...


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Any News?


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Man nothing yet?


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.......???:dontknow:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Did anyone ever win?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Any word yet?


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

:set1_fishing::fish2:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

alaz said:


> Any word yet?


not yet.I see hood hasn't been on here since march 5th ,he might have got sick or something.I know the carters are very busy.They may have forgotten.Some of us may have to pm forrest carter to find out what's up.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

I sent forrest a pm,maybe he will let us know something.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

lunkerbuster said:


> I sent forrest a pm,maybe he will let us know something.


cool...


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

Anxious to see the winning slogan as well


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

:noidea:


----------



## xentrik1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Feel the Attraction, the Sensation, Just B Cuz It Fits Me. Only with Carter I'm on Target

Thats 6 right

I know its late but it was fun


----------



## pass thru 2 (Aug 26, 2009)

*any word on the winner?????*

whats up no winner???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? some response would be nice .


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow its been a month and still nothing.....:thumbs_do


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*Disappointed with carter enterprises!*



Forrest Carter said:


> I'm so sorry for the delay guys but Vegas has me a little behind. we have gone over the list and here are ALL the names from the last 20 years... Wow...
> 
> Attraction, Squeeze Me, Revolution, Evolution, Mini Evolution, Only, Solution, Solution 2, Solution 2.5, Solution 2.75, Solution 3, Colby, Revenger, Atension, Whisper, Sensation, Hammer, Ember 1, Ember 2, Chocolate Lite, Just Cuz, Just B-Cuz, Fits Me, Fits Me Too, Insatiable, Insatiable 2, Insatiable 3, Chocolate Addiction, Target 4, Target 3, Target Master, Target Master 2, Fat Boy, Big Kid, Bid Kid 3D, BK Target, BK Hunter, Hunter, Teen Thing, Teen 3D, Lockjaw, Lockjaw 2000, Cheap Shot, One Shot, Two Shot, Sweet Thing, Quickie 1 Plus, Quickie 2 Plus, Rx1, Rx2, Lucky, Like Mike, BK Hunter, Hunter, Gorilla, Backstrap, 2 Special, 2 Little, Same Old Thing, Wilde Thing, Little Thing, Something, Hole Thing, Hole Thing 3, Hole Thing 2000, Grip, Strapless, X-It.
> 
> Its a few... have fun everybody.


Let me start off by saying i'm not bashing carter's releases,they are great I own two of them(chocolate-lite &two-shot)that i like very much but I am disappointed with CARTER ENTERPRISES about this contest.No winner announced and it has been over a month since the contest ended.If this contest WASN'T approved by CARTER ENTERPRISES then why DID forrest carter make the above post(listing all the names of their releases in the last 20yrs.) in this carter release contest giveaway thread that said he would pick the winner?


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

:deadhorse


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Still nothing?


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, kinda BS if you ask me :angry:


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*just looking for an answer or explanation.*



Forrest Carter said:


> I'm so sorry for the delay guys but Vegas has me a little behind. we have gone over the list and here are ALL the names from the last 20 years... Wow...
> 
> Attraction, Squeeze Me, Revolution, Evolution, Mini Evolution, Only, Solution, Solution 2, Solution 2.5, Solution 2.75, Solution 3, Colby, Revenger, Atension, Whisper, Sensation, Hammer, Ember 1, Ember 2, Chocolate Lite, Just Cuz, Just B-Cuz, Fits Me, Fits Me Too, Insatiable, Insatiable 2, Insatiable 3, Chocolate Addiction, Target 4, Target 3, Target Master, Target Master 2, Fat Boy, Big Kid, Bid Kid 3D, BK Target, BK Hunter, Hunter, Teen Thing, Teen 3D, Lockjaw, Lockjaw 2000, Cheap Shot, One Shot, Two Shot, Sweet Thing, Quickie 1 Plus, Quickie 2 Plus, Rx1, Rx2, Lucky, Like Mike, BK Hunter, Hunter, Gorilla, Backstrap, 2 Special, 2 Little, Same Old Thing, Wilde Thing, Little Thing, Something, Hole Thing, Hole Thing 3, Hole Thing 2000, Grip, Strapless, X-It.
> 
> Its a few... have fun everybody.





lunkerbuster said:


> Let me start off by saying i'm not bashing carter's releases,they are great I own two of them(chocolate-lite &two-shot)that i like very much but I am disappointed with CARTER ENTERPRISES about this contest.No winner announced and it has been over a month since the contest ended.If this contest WASN'T approved by CARTER ENTERPRISES then why DID forrest carter make the above post(listing all the names of their releases in the last 20yrs.) in this carter release contest giveaway thread that said he would pick the winner?





lunkerbuster said:


> I sent forrest a pm,maybe he will let us know something.





Mr. Pain said:


> Wow, kinda BS if you ask me :angry:


YEAH,you would think"the hood" or "carter enterprises" would at least be good enough to post an explanation or update as to why no release was given away! it even says on their website"that no question is too lame" and "that they will do their best to give you an honest answer"


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey did you guys hear about Carters new contest, "how many happy customers can we piss off"​


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Sprung said:


> Hey did you guys hear about Carters new contest, "how many happy customers can we piss off"​


I think they got a good list started for this contest.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

So, hood, any winners?


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

back to the top.lets try to keep this at the top.i don't expect to win(never did) but someone should win.at the very least i think we are owed an explanation of why there was no winner.


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*All points bulletin:be on the lookout!!!*

HOOD & CARTER ENTERPRISES DISAPPEARS FROM THIS THREAD.
MARCH 5 2010(same day contest ends)


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

What a joke. A AT Mod should get to the bottom of this I think


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW, TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sad:


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

ahh, just forget about it fellas we'll know when the ad comes out.​


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Sprung said:


> ahh, just forget about it fellas we'll know when the ad comes out.​


YEAH you're probably right.


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Or we can keep posting about it until we get an answer


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Mr. Pain said:


> Or we can keep posting about it until we get an answer


YEAH !!! That sounds like a good idea.
I sent "the hood" another pm and carter enterprises an email the other day and guess what no answer or reply.BIG SURPRISE HUH!!!
Their website says they will try to answer all questions(none are too lame) honestly and to the best of their ability.GUESS WHAT THAT'S A BIG BUNCH OF CROCK ALSO!!
I guess we need to start posting about this in the general archery discussion where it will get more attention.


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

*Thanks forrest & i apoligize*

Guys;Forrest(from CARTER ENTERPRISES)just emailed me back.He apoligized for taking so long with the contest.He said he wasn't on archerytalk very much.He thought all he was supposed to do was post the names.He said it was a legitimate contest and he would have jerry or april pick a winner.I believe him and want to THANK him for the explanation.I also want to APOLIGIZE to CARTER ENTERPRISES for some of my posts regarding their lack of an explanation.I have always known CARTER releases are top of the line and now I know their customer service is tonce again I apoligize for being out of line in some of my posts.
GOOD LUCK TO ALL ENTRANTS
samuel groves
***************************************


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

And still no answer....:thumbs_do


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

OK I again apologize for my extreme tardiness. So to make it up to everyone, not only am I choosing one, I'm going to choose 2

Alaz and HD racer, PM me your shipping information and choice of release.

Here are the winning 2 and thanks to everybody for palying and your patience. 

Originally Posted by alaz 
I just want to add to mine:

Atension:
Is your thirst for success Insatiable?
Archery is 2 special not to choose the best...
Whether you need that Quickie fix...or you are in for the long haul...Carter has the Rx!

Do not Whisper, but rather scream out...for the Revolution is here and we are the Solution to your Target Addiction...if you have One shot, make it Carter, if you have 2 shots, make it Carter...
Just B-Cuz what counts is your next shot

make it Carter and be the Hammer, 
be the main Attraction
be the Wilde Thing
be the Hole Thing
be Something

Be part of the next Sensation!
We are Evolution...
We are the Only...
We are:
Carter Enterprises

Originally Posted by hdracer 
I have this Attraction for Carter Releases. It is like having a Chocolate Addiction. Being a Big Kid, I’d like to try them all Just B-Cuz, but there seems to be 2Little time. Like a Wilde Thing with Lockjaw, I have an Insatiable desire to Hammer the Target or collect a Backstrap for dinner. And going Back-Strapless is NOT an option. The Only Solution to the Gorilla sitting on my shoulders is somewhat of a Revolution. By getting away from the Old Things and finding Something that catches my Atension, with Carter releases I will start my own Evolution. The Sensation I feel is like an Ember glowing and 2Special to put into words. And just Like Mike, my Carter release Fits Me Too. The Hole Thing about Carter releases is that they Whisper to me. They say “Squeeze Me”! I’m Lucky to own three, and I’ll often sneak down to the basement for a Quickie practice session.




Sincerely, Forrest Carter


----------



## Mr. Pain (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, someone 1. Congrats guys :cheers:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome!
Thanks...First contest I one on AT!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats guys!!!!!


----------

